# Grape-vine, wood sealant for vivs,



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Setting up my first viv I bought some sand blasted heat treated grape-vine. I know now that grape-vine has potential to mold and was wondering if anyone has experience or advice on how to seal it to prevent mold.

Any non-toxic wood sealants people use? I've heard people use Ace concrete bonding agent in vivs, maybe that would work?

It comes down to me needing something to cover wood with that will dry non-toxic and be at least semi-transparent. 

Any suggestions are appreciated!
Jay


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Most people that I know have used grapevine ultimately removed it because it molded-over and became generally funky. Personally - I don't introduce any chemical or compound into my vivs. Call me an organic type but I'd use something else and avoid using any kind of sealant.

Alan


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

*mold*

i have heard that grapevine molds at first but its fairly natural anyway then after a while it calms down and looks great and starts growing mushrooms and stuff and plant will take root really easily on it because its softened up.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I used a piece of grapewood in one of my vivs and it never molded over but, I have a constant supply of mushrooms that grow at all times. 
It is actually kind of cool looking. It makes an interesting carpet of small little shrooms. They will pop up out of the ground, be there for a couple of days, and die off. The process happens about once a week. 

My cobalts don't seem to mind at all.....


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

I lean towards the `organic` type. The way nature does it is better for sure.

Looks like I'm in for a little see what happens situation. People seem to be split on the grapevine thing.

Brad, was your grapevine heat-treated? Did it look stripped of all the bark? I love the idea of a little shroom factory, but I'm guessing the sand-blast, heat-treatment did away with any spores in the wood. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2005)

*wood*

i have bought bog wood before which is really clearly colonized my muchroom mycelium which if this is the case goes al the way throught the wood so sand blasting wouldnt harm it, heat treatment is a different matter though.


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

Grapevine (actually roots) grows mold for a few weeks but is then OK, and very good for frogs to climb on.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jay,
I am not sure if the wood that I got was heat treated.
I do know that it was sand blasted.
Hope that helps....


----------

